# Shelbyville, TN - Spectacular sable, Freda NO TIME



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11883842&mtf=1

Freda is a beautiful 1 y/o german sheperd dog. She likes other animals and children. Aggressive men scare her. Otherwise she is a beautiful dog who was raised around other dogs and children. Dogs at the shelter do not have long. If you see an animal you are interested in, please contact us as soon as possible.

Bedford County Animal Control
Shelbyville, TN
931-685-1130 
[email protected]


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

She's lovely!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just spoke with the shelter. She isn't spayed and will need to be updated on her shots.

She got out of her owner's yard. The next door neighbor was yelling and making agressive gestures so she growled at him. That is why she ended up at the shelter.

They haven't had any issues with her. They believe the breeder she came from was very rough with her.

She is great with kids and other dogs.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump for Freda


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sable









That face is looking for love and a new chance.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful dog ....










> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11883842&mtf=1
> 
> ...


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish I could pull her. The person I thought would be able to temp foster her is full!

I can't stand to think a young beautiful dog like her will be PTS!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Any news on her yet? My office manager fell in love with her. She said she'd drive to TN to pick her up- this girl can't get PTS.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Please ....










> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11883842&mtf=1
> 
> ...


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Any Hope? 










> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11883842&mtf=1
> 
> ...


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

My office manager e-mailed the contact person. I'll let you know what we find out. She's got two dogs already- rescues- and she's an awesome owner.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hope there's still time...


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope this baby girl finds a home.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping our paws crossed for the office manager!!!!


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

she looks so young... 










> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11883842&mtf=1
> 
> ...


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

My office manager heard from the shelter. There's been some interest and she is not in immediate danger. So the way it was left was that she would either be adopted or they would call to let my OM know that she was Freda's last chance. She has indicated to me that she will do whatever she can to prevent this girl from being PTS, and I will assist her any way I can should it become necessary.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well you never know who the potential adoptor(s) is/are, maybe good, maybe not...if your om is a known good home...should you guys go get the dog? jmho. freda looks sweet and beautiful, bless her heart.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

bump to the top!


----------

